# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Oog is dicht en kan niet meer open

## Kareltjeee

Ik werd vandaag wakker en mijn oog was echt erg dik. Ik kreeg hem niet meer open en als ik voelde voelde het echt dik, alsof er van alles in zat. Ik weet niet wat dit is en of het blijvend is, maar het is wel vrij irritant. Heb het wel vaker, maar dan is het maar een paar tellen, nu is het al een aantal uur. Weet iemand wat het zou kunnen zijn?

----------

